# Die Wette gilt ?! Allround-PC für 500 Euro ??



## Harakirijoe (18. Oktober 2014)

*Die Wette gilt ?! Allround-PC für 500 Euro ??*

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kumpel möchte ein Pc neu kaufen, da er diesen nur für seine Weiterbildung, allgemeine Büroarbeit (keine Grafikarbeiten) und für Stars Wars Old Republic (online) benötigt soll dieser nicht mehr als 500 Euro kosten.

Nicht immer ist Geiz geil aber hier war die Wette...geht es auch unter 500 Euro ?

Der Kumpel war in einem Pc-Laden und hat sich dort informiert. Der Berater stellt ihm folgendes vor:

1) AMD FX 6100 3,3 GHz &-Core
2) Radeon R9 270 2GB DDR5
3) 1 TB SSHD (Hybridplatte)
4) 8GB Ram (ohne genauere Details welchen)
5) Asus Board (ohne genauere Details welches)
6) Gehäuse mit 600 Watt

Betriebsystem 7, 8 oder 8.1 wählen ? Dieses kommt extra preislich seperat dazu. 

Tja,mehr Infos habe ich leider nicht. Könnt Ihr mir hier bitte Alternativen vorschlagen oder ist das o.g. total super ?


----------



## iPol0nski (18. Oktober 2014)

Das geht auf alle fälle besser  erstmal was seine Zusammenstellung im Selbstbau kostet:

1 x Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DX001)
1 x AMD FX-6100, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed (FD6100WMGUSBX)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI R9 270 Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V305-001R)
1 x ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 (90-MIBG70-G0EAY00Z)
1 x LC-Power Pro-928B Mechadroid, 600W ATX 2.31

Wären zusammen  448,11 Euro!!! Also deutlich unter den 500€, und Leistungstechnisch eher schwach! Insbesondere die Hybridfestplatte macht kaum Sinn da 8Gb SSD für die wenigsten Anwendungen reichen!

Jetzt mein Vorschlag:

1 x http://geizhals.de/686480]Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1101440]Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150)
1 x http://geizhals.de/723497]Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1079712]ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1111359]ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1019391]LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1158609]Sharkoon VS4-W mit Sichtfenster
1 x http://geizhals.de/636303]Thermaltake Germany Series Munich 430W ATX 2.3 (W0391RE)

Kommt ziemlich genau bei 500€ raus wenn man ihn selber Zusammenbaut, falls man davon keine Ahnung hat kann man ihn auch für 30€ bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen! Falls das dann zu viel sein sollte kann man statt der R9 280 auch eine R9 270X nehmen!


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2014)

Harakirijoe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein Kumpel möchte ein Pc neu kaufen, da er diesen nur für seine Weiterbildung, allgemeine Büroarbeit (keine Grafikarbeiten) und für Stars Wars Old Republic (online) benötigt soll dieser nicht mehr als 500 Euro kosten.
> 
> Nicht immer ist Geiz geil aber hier war die Wette...geht es auch unter 500 Euro ?



Meine alte Möhre Intel DualCore2- 2*3.16, GTX 260, 8GB RAM, spielt SWToR zu 100% flüssig, bei ca. 80% Grafikauflösung.
Und das Teil ist fast 4 Jahre alt. Damals Top, Heute nur noch Low.
Für 500 Ocken bekommst du einen Rechner mit dem du in diesem Fall jede Wette gewinnst.

Die zusammen stellung von ipolonski ist schon fast übertrieben gut...


----------



## iPol0nski (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja übertrieben gut is was anderes...halt die maximale Leistung für 500€ und darum gehts ja im Grunde! Einen PC wie den empfohlenen kann man Problemlos für 400€ zusammenstellen. 

Und der von mir zusammengestellte PC ist halt mal locker 20-30% schneller was Prozessor und Grafik angeht!


----------



## svd (18. Oktober 2014)

Mmh, geht dem Netzteil nicht ein PCIe 6-pin Anschluss ab? Da müsste noch ein Adapter mit.
Aber besser kann man 500€ (für Neuteile ) echt nicht anlegen.


----------



## iPol0nski (18. Oktober 2014)

Also bei Geizhals steht 1x 4/8 Pin:

Lüfter: 120mm, 2000rpm • PFC: aktiv • Anschlüsse: 1x 24-Pin, 1x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, 1x 6/8-Pin PCIe, 5x SATA, 4x IDE, 1x Floppy • +3.3V: 15A • +5V: 24A • +12V: 34A • -12V: 0.3A • +5VSb: 3.0A • durchschnittliche Effizienz: 82%, 80 PLUS zertifiziert • Formfaktor: ATX PS/2 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 150x86x140mm • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre

Und ich geb dir recht! Legt man noch 50-80€ drauf kann man auch nen i5 einbauen und dann hat man schon ein echt leistungsstarken System!


----------



## svd (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja, der 4/8-pin Stecker ist ja der für den CPU Sockel. 

Ich meine ja den zweiten PCIe 6-pin Stecker für die Grafikkarte, von denen die 280er Strix je einen 8er und einen 6er benötigt...

Und wegen des i5... ich bin eben noch immer ein großer Fan von gebrauchten Sandy/IvyBridge CPUs unter 100€, hehe. 
Aber weißt es eh, nicht ohne Risiko für Hardwareneulinge.


----------



## iPol0nski (18. Oktober 2014)

Oh mist habe nicht genau genug gelesen ;D Sry^^ Ja hast recht  1x 8-Pin PCIe, 1x 6-Pin PCIe 

Aber mit einem Adaper gehts ja... das Netzteil ist halt recht Preiswert aber trotzdem kein noname kack bei dem man dann 300 Watt weniger nutzen kann xD


----------



## Harakirijoe (19. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen,

wie teuer ist denn solch Adapter für das Netzteil ?

Bisher auf jeden tausend Dank das Ihr mit helft (und damit auch meinem Kumpel).


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2014)

KLICK 

Oder auch andere Adapter bei dir Zuhause beim Händler des Vertrauens. Hat jeder Computer Händler. Selbst die Luschen von Media Markt sollten sowas auf ihrer Pinwand haben.


----------



## svd (19. Oktober 2014)

In deinem Falle müsste ein 2x 4-pin Molex auf 1x 6-pin PCIe Adapter her. Weil das Netzteil nur einen 8er (bzw. 6+2) hat, die Grafikkarte je einen 8er und einen 6er braucht.


----------



## iPol0nski (19. Oktober 2014)

Oder man sucht halt nach einem Netzteil was die benötigten Stecker hat 
Zum Beispiel: EVGA 500B Bronze 500W ATX 2.3 (100-B1-0500-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder noch besser das: Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier hast du sogar abnehmbare Kabel!


----------



## Harakirijoe (19. Oktober 2014)

Nun bin ich überfordert und mein Kumpel auch...welche Teile sollte er also nun kaufen das er auf max. 510,00 Euro kommt und alles zusammen passt und auch alle Adapter da sind 

Du hast da nun ne neues bzw. zwei neue Netzteile gepostet 

Bist du so nett und zeigst mir was er nun genau alles braucht in einer Aufstellung ?


----------



## iPol0nski (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja klar! 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G)
2 x ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Sharkoon VS4-W mit Sichtfenster
1 x Cooler Master G450M  450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1)



Hier wäre man allerdings schon bei 570€!

Mit genau 510€ wird noch etwas schwieriger, hierzu müsste man bei Prozessor nochmal deutlich Abstriche machen! Ein System für 540€ wäre noch ganz ok!

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Club 3D Radeon R9 270 14Series, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R927614)
2 x ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Diverse Mini-Tower µATX
1 x Corsair VS Series VS450  450W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020049-EU)


----------



## Hyta (1. November 2014)

Hallo, 

ich hätte dazu auch noch 1-2 Fragen. 

Nachdem hier soviel über Strom und Netzteile gesprochen wurde:
Ausgehend von der oberen Variante. Wenn man statt i3 i5 wählt und zusätzlich eine SSD 128 GB haben möchte, gäbe es dann Stromprobleme, bzw. müsste man dann auch schon ein größeres Netzteil nehmen?
Und wenn man es ruhiger haben möchte, es gibt ja schallgedämmte Gehäuse. Bringen die da was oder dämmen die nicht nur den Schall sondern auch die Wärme und man müsste noch mal extra kühlen?

Ich frag ja nur, weil keine Ahnung.  

Danke schön und Gruß
Hyta


----------



## svd (1. November 2014)

Nein, solange das Netzteil von einem namhaften Hersteller ist, reichte auch ein 450W Netzteil für den Großteil der Konfigurationen.
(Mit AMD Prozessoren und deren schnellsten Grafikkarten würde ich schon etwas mehr Spielraum einplanen.)

So notwendig ist ein schallgedämmtes Gehäuse gar nicht. Es ist heute recht einfach, gezielt leise Hardware zu kaufen.
Und ja, idR sind die Temperaturen in schallgedämmten Gehäusen höher. Durch Belüftungsöffnungen würde ja auch Schall austreten.
Die erhöhte Temperatur macht der Hardware an sich, nichts aus. Allerdings setzt es den Wirkungsgrad von GPU und CPU Kühler herab, wodurch deren Lüfter
evtl. die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, lauter werden, also eigentlich gegen den Sinn der Schalldämmung arbeiten.


----------



## Hyta (1. November 2014)

vielen lieben Dank


----------

